# Chiller: Horsepower vs Watt Confusion



## yxberia (Apr 19, 2005)

I have come across Resun CL 280 specification on the web. 
It has 1/10 HP, and consume 280 watt.
From the definition of HP, 1 HP = 746 watt.
If Resun CL280 is 1/10 HP, then it should only consumes 746 x 1/10 = 74.6 watt.

Could someone care to explain ?


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

The chilling portion of the chiller may only consume 1/10 horsepower or 75W. However, you also have to remember that it has a pump of some kind, plus the other, associated electronics, that may consume the remaining 25W. Thus, the chiller requires 100W of total power.

-Dustin


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

You need to take in consideration the efficiency of the motors. Some are more efficient then others and will require less wattage to achieve the same cooling power, others will be more wasteful and create their own heat issues.


----------



## bathysphere (Jan 30, 2006)

yay thermodynamics! (i majored in mechanical engineering). the *cooling power* is 1/10 horsepower, which means it will remove 74.6 joules per second of heat from what you're trying to cool. the actual power consumed by the compressor that works on the refridgerant in this process though is 280 watts, since cooling is not very efficient.


----------



## yxberia (Apr 19, 2005)

Thank you all. Now it is much clearer to me. 
If that's the case, how do I calculate or measure (using equipment) the power consumed by my chiller ?


----------



## bathysphere (Jan 30, 2006)

no calculation necessary, it should consume around 280 watts, just like it says


----------



## yxberia (Apr 19, 2005)

I am not using CL280. I am using other brand with only these info:

HP: 1/10
Amp: 1.1 A
Voltage: 240 V


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Watts = volts X amps

240 x 1.1 = 264 watts.


----------



## yxberia (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks a lot, guaiac_boy. This is very helpful.


----------

